# free kaspersky license for one year



## joe2005 (Feb 6, 2008)

I came across from a forum that free license at kaspersky chinese forum can be obtained. For those interstred   Raymond cc blog gives step by step instructions to get the software.
*www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/...-anti-virus-genuine-license-key-for-everyone/


----------



## spitfire (Feb 6, 2008)

thnx....its working....got one license


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 6, 2008)

still waiting for the mail


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks  , trying


----------



## joe2005 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it is gmail it is very quick.If it is hotmail delayed or not making it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

got mine.

in gmail, its really quick.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/kav-20080206004824.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/kav1.jpg


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks.
even i got my free serial.
btw, why is it free?


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't get this working for me. After registering and clicking on the link in red colour. I am redirected to a post and not klserver.kaba365.com . SO how do I go bout it. I use mozilla FF


----------



## Voldy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info mate!!!


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 6, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Can't get this working for me. After registering and clicking on the link in red colour. I am redirected to a post and not klserver.kaba365.com . SO how do I go bout it. I use mozilla FF



Same for me too. Even in IE it's not working


----------



## utsav (Feb 6, 2008)

Great man.cool


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 6, 2008)

I tried in IE too, still not working. I hope that I get one


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

did you check that box at bottom?

*www.raymond.cc/images/fill-up-forum-registration-form.png

dont "check" it.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't check it


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

did one of that letter light up in red?
(under password)


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it has ended, the translated page said something about 1800 hours on the 6th of feb.

The last one who got it working was at 2pm india time. I think we missed the bus


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 6, 2008)

OOPS !! noo, I missed it :'( . I always miss out on good things. Spent the whole evening tinkering around this thing and I got nothing

Offtopic: My 100th post ending on a sour note


----------



## casanova (Feb 6, 2008)

Dint work for me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

i guess it's closed now.

they might have got 10,000+ members registered today


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 6, 2008)

ya missed the bus.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 6, 2008)

it's not working for me too


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome man!!!


----------



## agnels (Feb 7, 2008)

Got my license too.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 7, 2008)

How did you get it, @agnels when did you get it. The last license was sent on some 2.00 pm yesterday


----------



## apacheman (Feb 7, 2008)

who said its closed..its still goin on..i got mine ....!


----------



## agnels (Feb 7, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> How did you get it, @agnels when did you get it. The last license was sent on some 2.00 pm yesterday



at around 2.30 pm yesterday

For all those who think they have missed the bus....good news
the promotion is still on. With gmail you get the mail immediately with yahoo its delayed. If you are not getting the two buttons ou the first page refresh the page till it comes. I was facing that problem with opera mini 4 on my phone.


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for sharing...will download tonight...


----------



## skghosh44 (Feb 7, 2008)

Now I trying to get the licence key, but this msg appears.


> Kabbah owners messages
> Your request Lailu incorrect or inconsistent certification string, unable to submit. If you install some default shielding Lailu information personal firewall software (such as Norton Internet Security), set up its information not prohibited Lailu and try again.



edit : I am using kaspersky internet security 7.125


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

ok let me try.
but im usin nod32
think its fine


----------



## casanova (Feb 8, 2008)

I am able to go till the 4th Step, the screen in the 5th step is completely different from me. It looks as if it is a welcome message


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 8, 2008)

Got key and its working


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 8, 2008)

It will not work for sure now. It is mentioned on the blog that it was valid till Feb 6 18.00 Beijing time. If anyone can still get a key then reply


----------



## kpmsivachand (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## spitfire (Feb 9, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> got mine.
> 
> in gmail, its really quick.
> 
> ...




hahahahaha...buddy...edit ur pictures..
in the 3rd pic..your serial is clearly visible...


----------



## Indyan (Feb 12, 2008)

Is the offer over?
I dont see any form at *klserver.kaba365.com/ .


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 12, 2008)

Well friends the offer has finished, so better look on if any such offer comes our way again


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^ Damn. I was also thinking to get a License.......


----------



## anonymusneo (Feb 20, 2008)

goto google and traslate the whole page XD


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

missed... missed... misseed...

now i have to search for k3yg3n`s.....


----------



## New (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Send those k**s here also....Most wanted...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 23, 2008)

*"Kaspersky Disaster Relief mobilized and sent one year of free anti-virus version of" activities on the 6th deadline* 
今年一月十日以来，中国南方大部分地区出现持续低温、雨雪和冰冻极端天气，给交通运输、能源通信和人民生活生产带来了极其严重的影响。​ Since January 10 this year, most parts of southern China a sustained low temperature, rain, snow and extreme cold weather, to the transportation, energy and communications and the people's livelihood production brings an extremely serious impact. 为降低此次灾害天气给用户对网络安全的需求造成的影响，卡巴斯基在2008年1月29日起发起了“暴雪无情，卡巴有情”——卡巴斯基赈灾总动员，免费赠送卡巴斯基反病毒软件（KAV）7.0一年版激活码的大规模赈灾活动。​ To reduce the disastrous weather to the user on the network security needs of the impact of Kaspersky in the January 29, 2008 onwards initiated the "Blizzard mercilessly, President Kabbah love" - Kaspersky Disaster Relief Story, free gift cards Basiji anti-virus software (KAV) 7.0 2001 version Jiguoma large-scale relief activities. 在短短的几天时间内，卡巴斯基已经成功向广大网友免费赠送了大量的KAV 7.0一年版激活码，在一定程度上缓解了由于交通运输受阻导致终端用户无法获取卡巴斯基产品的情况。​ In a short span of a few days, Kaspersky has successfully presented to the vast numbers of free users a lot of KAV version 7.0 Jiaoguoma year, to a certain extent, ease the transport disruption as a result of lack of access to Kaspersky lead to the end-user of the products . 
根据中央气象台发布的消息，预计未来一周,南方地区将从持续性阴雨雪天气转为过程性降水天气,降水强度呈减弱趋势。​ According to information released by the Central Meteorological Station, expected next week, will be continued in the south of the rainy weather turned the process of snow precipitation weather, the rainfall intensity was weakening trend. 目前各地的民航、铁路和公路交通均已在恢复当中，相信在春节期间南方的冰冻天气将得到缓解。​ At present throughout the aviation, rail and road traffic have been in the resumption of which, I believe that in the South during the Spring Festival will be frozen weather eased. 卡巴斯基公司此次赈灾活动将一直持续到2月6日（除夕）18：00，凡在2月6日18：00前提交成功的申请均能获得卡巴斯基反病毒软件（KAV）7.0一年版激活码，活动截止后，申请页面将自动关闭。​ Kaspersky company's Disaster Relief activities will be continued until February 6 (New Year's Eve) 18:00, where in at 18:00 on February 6 before a successful applicant can receive Kaspersky anti-virus software (KAV) 7.0 Jiaoguoma 2001 version, after the close of activities for the page will shut down automatically. 请所有用户在活动截止后两周内使用激活码激活产品，过期将无法使用。​ Please activities of all users in the two weeks after the deadline for the use of Jiaoguoma activation products, will not be able to use expired. 
长假期间往往是病毒高发期，卡巴斯基提醒广大用户注意安装反病毒软件，及时更新病毒库并定期执行全盘扫描。​ During the holiday is often the period for the virus, Kaspersky attention to remind users to install anti-virus software, timely and regularly updated virus scanning overall implementation. 愿大家在胜利迎战暴风雪之后，度过一个安全无毒的祥和春节！​ We would like to face in victory after the storm, enjoy a safe, non-toxic and peaceful Spring Festival!​卡巴斯基（天津）科技有限公司​ Kaspersky (Tianjin) Ltd. 
2008年2月4日​ February 4, 2008​


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 23, 2008)

Guys the offer is long gone, here's a great offer if u wanna use genuine Kaspersky Internet Suite.

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=143

I just ordered mine today.


----------



## slugger (Feb 23, 2008)

It does not mention anythinhing about the OSes it will run on

Will it run on Win Server 2003

when i go to Kaspersky's site to download a trial copy the only thing that seems to work on my comp is  	
*Kaspersky Anti-Virus for File Server* in the *For business* section

can anybody please tell me if KIS would run on my OS?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2008)

No, officially KIS is not compatible for Windows 2003 Server . It supports following platforms: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional (Service Pack 4 or higher), Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (Service Pack 2 or Higher), Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Service Pack 2 or higher), Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition, Microsoft Windows Vista, Microsoft Windows Vista x64.

*usa.kaspersky.com/products_services/internet-security.php

But there is a workaround by using a patch. I still don't recommend patches done by some one else. If you want you can have a look:

*www.msfn.org/win2k3/index.htm
*www.kood.org/win-2003-optimize-tool-v145-info/


----------

